# st louis swap



## kccomet (Dec 27, 2012)

any info on the st louis show this year date time..... thanks


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## rollfaster (Dec 29, 2012)

*st louis swap/show*

im hoping that its bigger and better than the last few years.i came out last year with a nice 57 rollfast and some parts.but it seems like us vintage guys are getting squeezed out by modern bikes,road mountain,etc...see ya there.


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 24, 2013)

The St. Louis (Collinsville, IL) show is this weekend!!!

In response/clarification to the above post, the vintage bikes are NOT being squeezed out of this even by the modern bike crowd. 2010 was the FIRST year the vintage-specific show was blended with the indoor all-bike event in Collinsville, so this wasn't originally an old bike swap that new bikes started to take over, quite the opposite. The reason I'm pointing this out is that it's important to communicate/remind that it's up to US, guys with interest in antique bikes, to make the vintage bike segment a success!!!

I will be there! I will probably have something old in the show! And I'll be representing my shop, but more for the newer parts/swap.


----------



## sm2501 (Jan 24, 2013)

Always have a great time at this swap/show. I'll be making the trip from Texas. Indy meet on Saturday and St Louis on Sunday.

See you guys there!


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 28, 2013)

*st louis swap-how was it?*

i was too sick to make it and i am very upset i couldnt go.i look foward to this every year.can someone please give me some feedback about the show,bikes,swap/parts,etc...i would certainly appreciate it.thanks,rob.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jan 28, 2013)

*Pictures*

Hey cabers,
how about some pics to entice us to come to the next
show by seeing what we missed in this meet?


----------



## krate-mayhem (Jan 28, 2013)

*STL Show*

Here is a link to some of my pictures I am up loading now,Thanks Dan had an awesome time,it was cool to meet Scott and Kevin,see you guys at the next show.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/krate-mayhem/sets/72157632633550356/


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 28, 2013)

hey guys,thanks so much for all the great pics,im still torn up about missing it.


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 29, 2013)

I didn't take many photos, was too busy socializing with people at the show. There was ice overnight so the conditions were bad initially and we were concerned it would keep people away. I got there very early because I was there for the old bikes but also to represent my shop so when I ran out to my car at about 11:30 I was surprised and pleased to see the line to enter the show was 100ft down the sidewalk, turned, and went another 50ft further.





My bike in the show...





Custom geometry Titanium bikes intentionally styled after balloon tire bike frame designs...





Some peeps...





Here's a beauty...





Elgin Skylark, hidden gem at the show. Soooo want!





And I DID buy a bike at the show, although not the kind I went in looking for. This was in the far corner of the show and people were crawling all over this thing all day. I must have walked by it a dozen times while making the rounds and every time it caught my eye. I eventually told myself that if it was still there at the end of the day I'd go get serious about it (and figured with as much attention as it was getting I wouldn't have to open my wallet at the end of the day, so, dilemma solved, right?). Well, it was still there, I chatted up the owner who turned out to be very local to me and I had been hoping to run into him and make his acquaintance for some time anyway. I said "Dude, sell me this bike!" He did....





Folks liked the bike I brought so I also came home with a nice memento of the event....


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 16, 2013)

*St. Louis show*

Looks like a huge show!
Thanks for the pics!


----------

